# who sleves do you use



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

*who sleeves do you use*

Ok so i have gone through the threads, and have not seen much on sleves. Which do you prefer for interior work. At the moment i have been using the Wooster Pro DOO-Z 10mil for my inteiror needs. Most times i am using BM.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

pro dooz for most interior walls
super fab for textured ceilings with flat ceiling white
usually super fab for exterior flat

like most paint related things, there isn't one sleeve that will work in every situation.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wooster 50/50 3/4" for almost everything wall and ceiling related.

The occasional lambswool for fine finishes.

ArroWorthy Microfiber 3/8" for Gardz primer.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ProDooz or SuperDooz for all interior work

Exterior - Wooster 50/50

I have also been playing around with the Wooster Avalon rollers


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wooster 50/50 3/4" for almost everything wall and ceiling related.
> 
> The occasional lambswool for fine finishes.
> 
> ArroWorthy Microfiber 3/8" for Gardz primer.


PWG - you using 50/50 for satin and semi's sheen too?


----------



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

I live in a realtivly small town, no very many well stocked paint stores. Most of the time i buy paint and supplies at BM i use the PRO DOO-Z because thats what they have. Reading some of the threads Purdys Colossus , and Corona comes up as well. Is it worth my time to press my supplier to carry these, or search out these sleeves myself?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

josey wales said:


> I live in a realtivly small town, no very many well stocked paint stores. Most of the time i buy paint and supplies at BM i use the PRO DOO-Z because thats what they have. Reading some of the threads Purdys Colossus , and Corona comes up as well. Is it worth my time to press my supplier to carry these, or search out these sleeves myself?


you could buy them online.. or ask your store to bring them in for you but I would assume he would have to bring in by the case if its something he doesn't stock. 

Maybe try a few from a online place and go from there.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Purdy Colossus 3/4" ~ 1" nap, the highest performing cover I have ever used.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> PWG - you using 50/50 for satin and semi's sheen too?


Depends. If a designer spec's the work, they usually know enough to stay away from anything with a sheen. If its eggshell/satin/pearl/etc in a basic bedroom or dining room, the 50/50 does fine. If its a sheen in a tall foyer, or a room that gets a ton of lighting from windows, or the finish will be under a critical eye, that's when I pull out the lambswool.

I can't remember the last time I put semi-gloss on a large surface such as a wall or ceiling.

Also bear in mind 100% of my paint work is repaints, so the walls generally already have a slight texture or stipple, so the 50/50 doesn't make a difference.

BTW, the brushes are scheduled to arrive today.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Purdy Colossus 3/4" ~ 1" nap, the highest performing cover I have ever used.


 
Why did I just know you were going to say that? I just stocked up on 18's last week.

Every once in a while, I'll break out the lamby with my 14.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Why did I just know you were going to say that?


Because after reading most of my posts and responses, you realize that I only speak the language of totally awesome.

:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use Lambies and I use purdy Colossus


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

wooster superfab 1/2 and 3/8s. Also in 18 inch rollers.

Wooster 7 inch 1/4 inch nap mohair for large trim areas painted by hand.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> wooster superfab 1/2 and 3/8s. Also in 18 inch rollers.
> 
> Wooster 7 inch 1/4 inch nap mohair for large trim areas painted by hand.



Hey LC I stopped using Superfabs years ago I feel they shed to much? have you noticed that? 

The Wooster Avalon roller is to have the pick up of the super fab and the shed resist of the woven prodooz


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey LC I stopped using Superfabs years ago I feel they shed to much? have you noticed that?


Don't seem the same do they. At least it doesn't say shed-resistant on the bag. I still use them just not for final coat anymore unless they've been washed and used a few times.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I always use those Elder&Jenks dual-coat rollers or the purdy white dove, especially on a purdy 1-3/4" roller frame. Never gone exotic with different roller materials.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Purdy Colossus 3/4" ~ 1" nap, the highest performing cover I have ever used.


fill me in...you use these on flat walls???? not textured??


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Slingah said:


> fill me in...you use these on flat walls???? not textured??


I'm curious what he uses it on too. They are production covers and do flats very well even on smooth walls. Small learning curve initially to find that right sweet spot for the load but can lay it off like anything else in the finish.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

you guys will probably give me ALOT of S*IT, but i prefer to use a lambswool 3/4" nap..............for everything interior


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

1977corey said:


> you guys will probably give me ALOT of S*IT, but i prefer to use a lambswool 3/4" nap..............for everything interior


Why? You paint smooth walls too with it or mostly semi rough stuff?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1977corey said:


> you guys will probably give me ALOT of S*IT, but i prefer to use a lambswool 3/4" nap..............for everything interior


I use nothing less than a 3/4" nap for interiors. However I am using Polyamide nap, so it applies paint differently.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

1977corey said:


> you guys will probably give me ALOT of S*IT, but i prefer to use a lambswool 3/4" nap..............for everything interior


I use 3/4 lambswool for flat for eggshell i use 1/2


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I use 3/4 lambswool for flat for eggshell i use 1/2


What have we talked about? The 3/4" Colossus is perfect for _*any*_ finish.

If it does not perform as I claim I will literally drive to your job site, and in front of your client prove you wrong.


address please?


:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> What have we talked about? The 3/4" Colossus is perfect for _*any*_ finish.
> 
> If it does not perform as I claim I will literally drive to your job site, and in front of your client prove you wrong.
> 
> ...


lol, don't you remember I bought some of the colossus 1/2 for eggshell and agreed that I should of bought the 3/4, I need to burn through the 1/2's before I buy more.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol, don't you remember I bought some of the colossus 1/2 for eggshell and agreed that I should of bought the 3/4, I need to burn through the 1/2's before I buy more.


I do, and you will be finishing the day at 2:30 whenever you do switch over. It took me awhile to figure out how I should spend the extra time I had during the day when the job _finished_ at 2:30...
I was lost.
And good luck wearing out the 1/2" you are currently using. I have yet to wear one of these polyamide rollers out, I usually get to the point where I don't clean them anymore (lazy).


In essence, they outlast me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I do, and you will be finishing the day at 2:30 whenever you do switch over. It took me awhile to figure out how I should spend the extra time I had during the day when the job _finished_ at 2:30...
> I was lost.


Sounds like you should be using that extra gained time to be closing. You could be hold up on someones couch untill they break and sign the damn thing. :laughing:


WisePainter said:


> And good luck wearing out the 1/2" you are currently using. I have yet to wear one of these polyamide rollers out, I usually get to the point where I don't clean them anymore (lazy).
> 
> 
> In essence, they outlast me.


Then maybe I will just buy some 3/4's why delay the final out come.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Why? You paint smooth walls too with it or mostly semi rough stuff?


everything and anything, along with my trusty 3" Cody Corona brush.
I'm lazy too, i just wrap my rollers in plastic and dont wash them for daze


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I broke out the 18" colossus 3/4 nap with the wooster frame for a basement yesterday. I tell ya, I felt just like JP...though not as clean. A regular production machine.

I've used my 3/4" colossus on finishes all the way through the satin sheens with no problems. Like Wise said, they're virtually indestructable and clean up real nice. Just wish they made them in a 14".


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

though not as clean.

Really?:blink:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

chrisn said:


> though not as clean.
> 
> Really?:blink:


Yeah, I tend to get paint on myself. It's kind of interesting to look at a real old pair of painters pants and remember the jobs some of the colors were on.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Yeah, I tend to get paint on myself. It's kind of interesting to look at a real old pair of painters pants and remember the jobs some of the colors were on.


lol, I do that with paint pans and liners. Customers have asked me if I remember what that color was on the liner a few times.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> lol, I do that with paint pans and liners. Customers have asked me if I remember what that color was on the liner a few times.


 How quaint.
My old pants are hanging in the Metropolitan Museum of Art. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

FYI: I was in Lowes today to pick up a light fixture and walked over to the paint dept. They had the adjustable 18" wooster frames for under $20. Shelf price at SW was about $43. Had to buy a couple.


----------

